# [off] Perfil da comunidade

## leandro

Olá,

Estou com uma idéia há um tempo, e gostaria de compartilhar e ouvir a opinião de vocês.

É o seguinte: gostaria de fazer uma "pesquisa" com o pessoal, para descobrir qual o perfil dos usuários do Gentoo (brasileiros e portugueses). Essa pesquisa seria feita através de um cadastro em um site, onde haveria um questionário (já tenho algumas perguntas na cabeça, mas acho que deveríamos discutir isso depois). Com os dados inseridos.. poderíamos ver qual o perfil da comunidade.  :Smile: 

Minha idéia não é somente descobrir o perfil atual, mas manter uma lista, constantemente atualizada.

O que vocês acham?  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Perguntas técnicas ou pessoais?

----------

## leandro

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Perguntas técnicas ou pessoais?

 

hm.. poderiam ser dos dois tipos. Por ex.. de que estado a pessoa é, com o que ela trabalha.. se estuda, esse tipo de coisa.  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu achei interessante.  :Very Happy:  Trabalhoso mas uma idéia legal.

----------

## Enderson

Interessante, mas precisaria de uma divulgação legal, pois há pessoas que não frequentam o Forum.

Acho que IRC, gentoobr.org, e Forum seria legal.

E tb no br-linux.org.

----------

## leandro

 *emaia wrote:*   

> Interessante, mas precisaria de uma divulgação legal, pois há pessoas que não frequentam o Forum.
> 
> Acho que IRC, gentoobr.org, e Forum seria legal.
> 
> E tb no br-linux.org.

 

Também acho, mas acredito que a discussão das idéias tenha que ser feita aqui com os usuários do forum.  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *emaia wrote:*   

> E tb no br-linux.org.

 

Eu acho que incluir o br-linux vai ser complicado. Os frequentadores do br-linux são muito variados, desde usuários de Gentoo até Kurumim e Lindows. A pesquisa não poderia ser muito técnica então, já que esses usuários não conheceriam tão bem o sistema como nós, e assim poderia perder seu valor, IMO.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *leandro wrote:*   

> Olá,
> 
> Estou com uma idéia há um tempo, e gostaria de compartilhar e ouvir a opinião de vocês.
> 
> É o seguinte: gostaria de fazer uma "pesquisa" com o pessoal, para descobrir qual o perfil dos usuários do Gentoo (brasileiros e portugueses). Essa pesquisa seria feita através de um cadastro em um site, onde haveria um questionário (já tenho algumas perguntas na cabeça, mas acho que deveríamos discutir isso depois). Com os dados inseridos.. poderíamos ver qual o perfil da comunidade. 
> ...

 

A idéia é interessante. Ah, não esqueçam de fazer perguntas sobre o hardware de cada usuário (semelhante ao que é feito pelo Gentoo Stats)!

----------

## Enderson

 *leandro wrote:*   

>  *emaia wrote:*   Interessante, mas precisaria de uma divulgação legal, pois há pessoas que não frequentam o Forum.
> 
> Acho que IRC, gentoobr.org, e Forum seria legal.
> 
> E tb no br-linux.org. 
> ...

 

Claro!   :Wink: 

----------

## leandro

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> A idéia é interessante. Ah, não esqueçam de fazer perguntas sobre o hardware de cada usuário (semelhante ao que é feito pelo Gentoo Stats)!

 

Não sabia da existência do Gentoo Stats e, atualmente, ele está fora do ar (1 - 2).  :Sad: 

Quais dados ele armazenava?

----------

## AngusYoung

 *leandro wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   A idéia é interessante. Ah, não esqueçam de fazer perguntas sobre o hardware de cada usuário (semelhante ao que é feito pelo Gentoo Stats)! 
> 
> Não sabia da existência do Gentoo Stats e, atualmente, ele está fora do ar (1 - 2). 
> 
> Quais dados ele armazenava?

 

Informações sobre o hardware utilizado por usuários do Gentoo Linux. Era  um projeto bastante interessante ... dava pra ver qual a máquina mais rápida/lenta usando Gentoo, coisas assim ...

----------

## leandro

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Informações sobre o hardware utilizado por usuários do Gentoo Linux. Era  um projeto bastante interessante ... dava pra ver qual a máquina mais rápida/lenta usando Gentoo, coisas assim ...

 

Legal.. mais ou menos o que eu tinha pensado.  :Smile: 

----------

## leandro

Voltando ao assunto. Alguém está interessado em ajudar no desenvolvimento dessa idéia?  :Smile: 

----------

## revertex

 :Shocked:  Só por curiosidade, pra que serviria cadastrar todos os 50 usuários do gentoo que falam português?  :Shocked: 

----------

## leandro

 *revertex wrote:*   

>  Só por curiosidade, pra que serviria cadastrar todos os 50 usuários do gentoo que falam português? 

 

Como já havia dito no primeiro post: descobrir qual o perfil dos usuários do Gentoo. Cinquenta usuários? De onde você tirou esse número?  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *leandro wrote:*   

> Voltando ao assunto. Alguém está interessado em ajudar no desenvolvimento dessa idéia? 

 

Ok, o que tem que ser feito para começarmos? As perguntas? Vai ser aqui no fórum mesmo?

----------

## To

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *leandro wrote:*   Voltando ao assunto. Alguém está interessado em ajudar no desenvolvimento dessa idéia?  
> 
> Ok, o que tem que ser feito para começarmos? As perguntas? Vai ser aqui no fórum mesmo?

 

No forum fica um pouco apertado, mas tipo criar-se varias polls seria porreiro.

Tó

----------

## leandro

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *leandro wrote:*   Voltando ao assunto. Alguém está interessado em ajudar no desenvolvimento dessa idéia?  
> 
> Ok, o que tem que ser feito para começarmos? As perguntas? Vai ser aqui no fórum mesmo?

 

Não.. pensei em um formulário em algum site..  :Smile: 

Ou.. em último caso.. enviar os dados para mim por email. No fórum não daria certo.  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *leandro wrote:*   

> Ou.. em último caso.. enviar os dados para mim por email.

 

Coitada da sua caixa de entrada...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NatuNobilis

Eu apóio totalmente a idéia. Adoro estatísticas  :Wink: 

Mas infelizmente só sei programar "Hello, world" (em 3 linguagens!!!)  :Sad: 

De qualquer forma, se precisar de algum outro tipo de ajuda, estamos aí.

Grande abraço,

NatuNobilis

----------

## nafre

boa ideia.

concordo lguem sabe me dizer pq o stats.gentoo.org esta fora do ar

----------

## fernandotcl

Vai ser em um site?

Comecei a aprender a pouco tempo linguagens de internet, mas talvez possa dar uma mão. Por enquanto aprendi ASP e ASP.net (com C#, VB.net sux  :Very Happy: ) mas ainda não usei intensivamente. Eu já li uns tutoriais sobre SQL, mas ainda não fiz nada com isso. Estou aprendendo PHP agora, e quero aprender também Java.

Como vai ser o site, então?

----------

